# ivf wales angels in heaven



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i thought i would start this thread as a place to remember our angels and dicuss our feelings

i find that christmas makes me remember what could have been and i just wana say a few words

sweet angels, you are forever in my heart
i will never forget you, you gave us hope and still do
look after each other


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Aww i think this is a lovely idea kara  for all of you that have angels in heaven xxxx
I hope you dont mind me putting this on here for you all xxx


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks Kara for starting this thread.  And thanks Em for the poem.

I'd like to remember our broadbean (we reckon it was a boy and still call him the broadbean!!).  We'll never ever forget you and love you loads & loads.  I wish you could have stayed with me longer. Hope you are happy & safe now. xx


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS (Aug 5, 2005)

Nice to remember our angels....I had a bauble made with my daughters name on it which wew get out each year. It might seem a bit naff but i like to make sure that she is always included in our Chrisrmas.

Sarah


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Oh Kara what a very thoughtful idea  


Keep safe in heven little ones


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

what a lovely idea


----------

